# The Wait is Killing Me!!



## sweetlotus (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi all!

I've been reading the forum for awhile now and I just wanted to share my excitement with everyone. I'm getting a havanese in 4 1/2 weeks and I can hardly wait. I've been diligently preparing for my new baby girl and hope to raise her as wonderfully as everyone has theirs 

Anyway, I've attached some pictures because those are what matter most!!

The first two are when she was 7 days old, the last one at 18 days. She looks like she's growing up nicely right? I'll be sure to add more pictures as I get them.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

What a cutie! Love the eyebrows.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! I remember the wait too...daily, it seemed like forever, but it really did get here before I knew it. Enjoy your sleep while you can, lol! Your new puppy is very cute...did you decide on a name yet?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Ohhhhh what a cutie, she reminds me soooo much of my Monte as a puppy.


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Congratulations! She looks to be a keeper. I love the coloring on her, very pretty.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

What a sweet little thing!!!! I bet you just cannot wait! 
She looks jut like Logan did as a puppy. I love the black and tan ones!

Any I compliment you on learning fast - yes - we love pictures!:biggrin1:


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! I know how hard the wait is but it will be worth it in the end!

Kathie


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

How wonderful, I'll check this thread to see her growing up pcis.
She is a beauty! welcome to the forum!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

What a cutie she is. I remember the wait very well. It seems like forever but really goes by very fast. I hope you have as much joy from your little girl as I have from both my boys.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Awww, congrats! She is adorable!


----------



## Paradise Havs (Sep 25, 2008)

So cute! Reminds me of when I first saw Eddie! I'll pass on to you what the breeder told me when I got my first puppy with eyebrows: It's where their horns fell off! Expect a little devil!


----------



## abuelashavanese (Mar 26, 2007)

What a sweet little girl. She looks perfect. Cute Cute Cute


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Adorable! I am a big fan of the brows!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I just love the black and tans. I almost got a black and tan boy until I was outvoted for a sable parti girl! 
She'll be with you before you know it-hang in there.

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! 
She is so pretty! The wait will seem like it never ends but when you finally hold your little one it is SO worth the wait


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Your new little fur baby looks SOOO SWEET!!! Did you name her yet???


----------



## sweetlotus (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the enthusiastic comments! I love this forum!!

Anyway, I have already decided on a name.......

Mochi

Her official name will be Magico's Munching Mochi. Both her parent's names start with an M so I wanted to honor that theme :biggrin1:


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

She is JUST ADORABLE!! I love her coloring! When I read your post - it reminded me of when I first found this forum. My Daisy Mae is 8 months old now and just the best puppy ever! You will LOVE this breed. They are great. And you'll love this forum! So many great friends and great info..


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

An adorable name for an adorable puppy! Love those eyebrows.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome and congratulations on your new firbaby girl. We love eyebrows on the forum.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:eyebrows: Love your new puppy!:eyebrows:

Don't believe the horns!ound: My eyebrow boy is an angel!:angel:

Cute name too!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum - what a cutie pie! It is hard to wait, isn't it? When we were looking for our first Hav and met our dogs' breeder, we had to wait through the pregnancy and then another 12 weeks until he was ready to come home! It seemed like forever!

I'm sure a little shopping for your new Hav will help pass the time :biggrin1:


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

What a sweetie !! Adorable !!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! She is a cutie. I love the name. May the shopping spree for the furball start now! :biggrin1:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

How do you pronounce Mochi? "moe-kee" or "moe-chee" or mah-kee" or mah-chee" ...?....

Welcome! 

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## sweetlotus (Nov 26, 2008)

Hahaha Sheri, for some reason that cracked me up!

You pronounce it Moh-chee

Mochi is also a chinese/japanese sweet and sticky dessert. That's why she a munching mochi


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Mochi will be sticking to you at all times, from room-to-room!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

And she's sure to be sweet, too!



Sheri and Tucker


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

OMG what a cutie!!!!! :welcome:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Welcome. She is an absolutely beautiful puppy. What fun!


----------



## sweetlotus (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome! I didn't even realize that by naming her mochi she will probably be stuck to me all the time.... it's like calling her velcro - I think I'm going to be in trouble.

Also, just thought I'd share some more pictures 

I'll be the first to say that my breeder isn't the best photographer and is probably annoyed with me by now with my constant requests... but I'll take what I can get!! I want to see my baby girl grow up

Btw, is she really black and tan because some of her tan parts don't look very tan to me...


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Yup, that's a black and tan alright... those light parts are NOT white - they have a hint of gold, so a tan!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

WELCOME!! She's beautiful and I love her coloring!


----------



## Paradise Havs (Sep 25, 2008)

Keep posting pictures! I need puppy eyebrow fixes!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Oh, she is soooo cute! 
Gina


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum. I am waiting with you! It is like getting ready to give birth to a baby. I have 8 more days! I know how excited you are, when is the your puppy going to arrive at your home?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Adorable! I think a lot of black and tans become black and creams or totally silver out. One of Dora's playmates in Ohio was a cream dog with a bit of silver and I saw his puppy pics and he was actually a black and tan, I was shocked! You might want to look at her parents and grandparents to see if they held their color. But I am guessing her mom is the silvered dog that she is laying on so you probably won't know what you will end up with!


----------



## sweetlotus (Nov 26, 2008)

The puppy should be coming home with me the first week of January!! It's nice to have this forum here during the wait  Make sure to post pictures when you get your new puppy!

Also, the silver dog is the mom and the dad is a red. The breeder thinks my puppy will turn silver


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I can hardly wait to see the color changes in your Hav as he goes old. Our puppies will grow up together.


----------

